# Black Shadows and Liners



## Dark_Phoenix (Jun 7, 2007)

Heh... gotta love contrast. White now black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyways... NC15, used Lumene Beauty Base (clear mattiffying primer) on skin before taking photos. Any glitter in Nehru is run over from Black Tied.


----------

